# Blatz lake -Hilliard



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get access to this lake? I don't think it's public but don't know how to find out who controls it. It's located adjacent to I270 between Cemetary and Scioto Darby in Hilliard. I attached a map.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It's private, search for Blatz lake on here, there's a number of threads about it. Hilliard Police will issue trespassing tickets from what i've been told...Fished it once, all I saw was dink, stunted panfish. Doubt it's worth the trouble.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, I should have searched first. Now reading all the reviews and warnings. Thanks


----------

